
Berkshire sold $390M worth of Delta and Southwest shares this week - yonibot
https://www.businessinsider.com/warren-buffett-berkshire-hathaway-sold-390-million-delta-southwest-shares-2020-4
======
chmaynard
Possible reasons to sell these stocks:

    
    
      - Likelihood of bankruptcy is increasing
      - Portfolio needs to be rebalanced
      - Company has stopped paying out dividends
    

Others?

~~~
yonibot
Can't imagine dividends have much importance for Berkshire - they'd rather
money be re-invested in the business as a rule.

